# My <3 of MAC!



## hr44 (May 4, 2008)

So this is my first post on here... so what better way than to show off my continuously growing collection! <3
Yaaayyy.


----------



## fashionette (May 4, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## TIERAsta (May 4, 2008)

:drooling:


----------



## melliquor (May 4, 2008)

Love all the piggies.  You must be a pigment junkie like I am.


----------



## smellyocheese (May 4, 2008)

oooh!! u have an excellent collection! love those pigments and paint pots


----------



## nunu (May 4, 2008)

great collection!! love the pigments!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 4, 2008)

very pretty collection


----------



## rabideloise (May 4, 2008)

Wow! Great collection thus far!


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 4, 2008)

I am in love with your pigments and eyeshadows!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW:  What are the first three lipglosses from the left?


----------



## Hilly (May 4, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 4, 2008)

Amazing collection!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 4, 2008)

Great collection!!  I especially love all your pigments!


----------



## hr44 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_I am in love with your pigments and eyeshadows!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW:  What are the first three lipglosses from the left?_

 
Thank you! =)
The first 3 from the left are
First bloom
Bare Truth &
Love Nectar


----------



## hr44 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Love all the piggies.  You must be a pigment junkie like I am._

 
I TOTALLY am. I went shopping today and bought the Naughty Nautical pigs. OMMMMGG to drool for.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2008)

gorgeous!!! i'm so jealous of all your pigments :-D


----------



## makemeupjess (May 6, 2008)

your collection looks like the mac counter! lol

im jealous!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 6, 2008)

wow! great collection!!!


----------



## vcanady (May 16, 2008)

Love your many pigments! I'm jealous!!


----------

